# [Tip] collage sous ViM avec la souris

## sireyessire

Sans rentrer dans un mode troll (trop classique) sur les avantages de ViM, j'ai trouvé une solution à un de mes soucis:

Imaginons que vous soyez en train de coder, alors vous indentez (et oui c'est utile)  votre joli code et un jour, vous vous dites tiens il faut que je rajoute telle partie que j'ai dans un autre fichier: alors hop, souris+ sélection et hop clic milieu (collage) et là c'est le drame, toute cette belle indentation qui fiche le camp en un bordel inommable.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Une solution est de faire juste avant de coller:

```
:set paste
```

là on doit rentrer dans le mode insert(paste) et on colle et hop votre belle identation est conservée.  :Wink: 

Nb: cela n'a été testé qu'avec ViM 6.3, donc pour les versions précédentes je sais pas si ça marche.

[EDIT 1] Merci scout (de m'y faire penser), je précise que la config est la config de base sous gentoo et sans rajouter d'option  :set mouse=a

[EDIT 2] on peut rajouter cette commande au vimrc:

```
set pastetoggle=<F10>
```

pour toggler le mode paste dans ViM

merci à kernel_sensei pour cet ajout   :Wink: 

----------

## scout

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> [EDIT 1] Merci scout, je précise que la config est la config de base sous gentoo et sans rajouter d'option  :set mouse=a

 

C'est moi qui te remercie pour me citer ... et à l'occasion j'essayerais avc le ":set mouse=a" pour voir si ça se passe bien

Et sinon, merci pour le tip  :Wink: 

----------

## petrasl

Merci bcp pour le truc! En effect, c'était très frustrant de voir l'indentation se perdre vers la droite. 

J'utilisais nano que pour les collages.

----------

## fafounet

Quand je faisais mon stage avec vi oblige c'est un des trucs que j'ai appris en premier car sinon c'est trop prise de tête.

----------

## kernelsensei

tu peux aussi rajouter ca a ton vimrc :

```
set pastetoggle=<F10>
```

par exemple, comme ca, une simple pression sur F10 et hop, mode collage !

pour en sortir c'est pareil !

et ca ca marche depuis des plombes ! (avant la version 6, c'est sur)

----------

## Beber

mais c'est ENORME ca

merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## Nemerid

Moi j'utilisais la commande :

```
 set noai 
```

qui devait sensiblement faire la meme chose, puisqu'il enleve l'indentation automatique.

----------

